

Quickstart Resource for Learning Keyword Research for SEO - NickEubanks
http://www.seonick.net/master-keyword-research

======
RichNation
I am new to SEO and thought that I could just pick my keywords out of thin air
and then everything would be alright. Come to find out there is a science to
it, and Nick's course has the formula. It worked great for me and I was even
able to find lower competitive keywords that are easier to rank for and will
be bringing me in extra cash flow. Thanks again Nick.

